

Ask HN: How to make something awesome out of Motion Detection - ideamonk

My friends have been working on motion detection using matlab and have done a really nice work! I wonder what could be a superawesome application for this kind of technology. We got a team of people into robotics, electronics, programming desktop apps and web developers...<p>sugar spice and everything nice... any ideas for what could be chemical X (a nice application) for motion detection ?
======
noonespecial
Please make an app that will aim and fire my usb missile launcher at my cat
when it jumps up on my desk to have a nice stomp across my keyboard in my
absence.

I'm tired of retuning to find a wtf message from a random contact because I
apparently IM'ed "zdever yr tn mnyuk,lo" while I was in the shower.

Oh.. you meant a _commercial_ application. Sorry, can't help you there. :)

~~~
ideamonk
lol, nopes we're looking forward to make something for Microsoft projects this
year - <http://www.student2business.co.in/>

All we could think was a traffic monitoring system where we can find out if a
vehicles has broken the red light rule.

trying to think something better... any ideas on whats the latest in this
field?

~~~
noonespecial
We're based in DC and right now traffic _flow_ is all the buzz. It turns out
that sometimes adding more roads can actually make a traffic situation worse.
There are lights and whole lanes that change function based on traffic flow.

There are cameras everywhere but all they are used for is checking for
accidents radio personalities chattering about where its backed up. The most
high tech measuring device in use is those goofy rubber hoses that they lay on
the roads. High tech camera based flow monitoring would be huge. _Predicting_
impending traffic jams before they're 10 miles long would be gold. The mind
boggles at how much that real-time data would fetch.

------
noodle
cheaper and more effective security systems. something that the average
homeowner can install and integrate to their home network, without having the
need for calling in a pro.

detect motion, follow it, or zoom in on it, or whatever.

------
vinalk
try billboards, capture people's faces. project them into the ad running on
the billboard. Kind of scary tho.

